# Dalmation Betta Thread!



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Do not know if anyone has posted this before...
For some reason, Dalmation Bettas are always one of the favorite Betta patterns. I noticed that almost all of us have at least one. So, let us see them!

Here is mine, Gyger:

























And my mom's Dalmation, Pinkerton:


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

*@ w @*

I have an orange dal and a white/almost butterfly/derp we dont know dal that I rehomed due to "special" needs..aka, too derp to live with Alle! LOL

This is Alle. He's enourmous. @[email protected]
"MAWM I HATE YOU"..... >:c ..... noms, mom? Noms?"









He can be cute when he wants, though...If he wants.









This is Macceroni, aka, Maccies.
Being hurr durrr X3 <3


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Yours are very hansome. 
And you are right, he is huge!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I cant even deal with how big he is...T-T; I saw a "king" in person, albiet a smaller king, but length wise, Alle wasnt too far off. Girth, no. Those guys are beeffffyyy! @[email protected] <3


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful dals! I never seem to find any up where I live, for some odd reason...


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have the opposite. One of my Bettas, Pug, is so small that you are barely see him even in a 1 gallon. He is fully grown and has to be about an inch.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow! Pug is small! Is he a 'mini-betta', like mini-horses and such?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

This is Winston's epic face:









His first birthday is coming up this month! Well at least his first year with me. He's probably closer to 2 years old. He's a pretty big guy, and once my tax return comes, he's getting a tank upgrade for his bday. lol.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Whoa, dig those crazy purple highlights! 
Very nice!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

My moms dalmation "Poe" like polka dot lol


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't have a dal. I want one! *pouts*


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> Wow! Pug is small! Is he a 'mini-betta', like mini-horses and such?


 I think he got stunted from living in that shot glass sized cup at Walmart for so long when he was still a baby. I remember seeing him at Walmart for at least a few months before I finally bought him. He has been in a 5 gallon ever since I first brought him home up until a week ago (now he is in a 1 gallon, he seems to like it more. Plus, he is so small that he actually has alot of room). But he has never got any bigger. 
Could be bad breeding too. Because the upper part of his mouth is deformed to where he cannot close his mouth. It looks like he is whistling. And when he flares only one side works.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> I don't have a dal. I want one! *pouts*


 Then a dalmation should be next on your list when you go to the petstore and swear you will leave empty handed but end up, well, not. 
That is exactly how all of my trips are.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow! Poe looks like he'd taste like tropical fruit punch if you licked him. Yum! 

(I don't really go around licking fish, lol - but he looks yummy, in a good way - ok, no worries - I'm not going to eat your CANDY COLORED fishy - I just want to lick him a tiny bit)

I think I need a fruit snack... later!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I never have "extra" money to do that with, and the only setup I have available is a 1 gallon with a heat pad. It works fine, but I don't think I'll be getting another until I can at least buy a slightly larger tank. Unless, of course, I find a guy as small as Glitter. He's about 1 1/4 inches in body length. His tail is the same length as his body. We both have mini fish.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> I never have "extra" money to do that with, and the only setup I have available is a 1 gallon with a heat pad. It works fine, but I don't think I'll be getting another until I can at least buy a slightly larger tank. Unless, of course, I find a guy as small as Glitter. He's about 1 1/4 inches in body length. His tail is the same length as his body. We both have mini fish.


 Again, too bad shipping tanks is so expensive. I have a filtered (also cycled) 5 gallon with black gravel, silk plants, fake stump cave, and little glass shells that I no longer need.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> Wow! Poe looks like he'd taste like tropical fruit punch if you licked him. Yum!
> 
> (I don't really go around licking fish, lol - but he looks yummy, in a good way - ok, no worries - I'm not going to eat your CANDY COLORED fishy - I just want to lick him a tiny bit)
> 
> I think I need a fruit snack... later!


ahahaha he has more spots now then those pictures but he still only has spots on his dorsal fin.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That sucks, Aluyasha. It's quite a bit lighter than a 15 gallon. Could you just check to see how much the shipping would be? I'm curious. I couldn't get it this month (broke again), but maybe next month, if the price isn't prohibitive.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I love dals. They're probably the coolest color variation... outside of marbles of course... 
Here's my other dal, (my little angel of death), Azrael. 
He was a walmart "rescue". His eye was infected and he had some nasty fin rot when he was brought home. Now his tail is almost fully healed, and his eye is fine. He's got these crazy emerald green eyes. I love them!


Here he was back in November:











This is him a couple of months ago.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> That sucks, Aluyasha. It's quite a bit lighter than a 15 gallon. Could you just check to see how much the shipping would be? I'm curious. I couldn't get it this month (broke again), but maybe next month, if the price isn't prohibitive.


 I did check yesterday (was also curious) and it said something like $40


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, that sucks. =( I hate that it's so expensive! Oh, well.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

@Sweeda88: Well I can see about sending you the decor inside of it maybe. 

@MetalBetta: He is beautiful! He reminds me of a wild fish.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, such pretty dals! My Tango! 

Young Tango









Backlit pretty boy









with a flash









In his 5 gallon


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, Tango has some LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG fins!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He used to yeah.  
They never really grew back after his serious illness. They're about half that length now.  
Not that *he* cares at all. It probably doesn't help that he spends all day playing in his filter flow. Lol!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

How's he doing by the way??


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's fine. He's put on a bit more weight. He eats a LOT of food now. But he expends quite a bit of energy flaring and patrolling and making runs under the filter. I've been watching him and he never sits still. He's busy all day. Hehe.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Pax when he was young. 









When he grew up.  (He was a tail biter! Grr)


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous photos everyone!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, Pax is quite the unique looking Betta!

And, as always, Tango is stunning.


----------



## appledust (Jan 1, 2011)

Tango is amazing, vaygirl <3 

Here's Alexander. I LOVE his eyes: 



















He's huge too, omg. Next to his tankmate: 


















:] Hehe 










 Okay, done.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Gotta get pics of my little girl Indis. She's part of the Dal Club too


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

His eyes are beautiful. That is one of the many things I love about Dalmations, their crystal blue eyes.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They do have pretty baby blues. Some of these males are so pretty and delicate looking. Tango has a TON of spots, so I find myself coveting those with less spots. Lol!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I noticed that recently Gyger's spots are becoming an even deeper red. Every day he looks more hansome.


----------



## LunaRedmoon (Nov 9, 2011)

This is Pongo. I put him in a smaller "clean out" tank for pictures.
He is the first dal I have even seen. I am going to try and breed him to me Zira to see if I get more Dal babies.
She has spottings and has a lilac tint. I call her my Purple Cambodian lol. But I am hoping for some beautiful babies either way!
















Though I am not really sure on what she would be called really.... she is just as Unique as Pongo.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's my first Walmart rescue Shakespeare (sorry for the far away shots)...


----------



## LunaRedmoon (Nov 9, 2011)

Just thought I would mention I may have a bunch of dalmatian babies! Pongo and Zira have spawned and there is at least 60+ eggs in his beautifully large nest. Im staying up all night to make sure he doesnt eat them and she is done releasing eggs, she is still pretty large and fat with them.
So anyone that doesnt have a dal or does, and wants another let me know just incase!!!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I have a dal girl, but you can't really see her spots. She is still too tiny. Her color is still developing. When I first got her she only had 1 spot, now she has 5! I am trying to get her to color up a lot more. The picture in my siggy is of her soon after I got her. Right now she is in tannin water so it is hard to see how much color she has.


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

awww...
when i was 12, i had a cousin who had one...
his name was Paul.
She never cleaned his cage,
or fed him...so he died.
and she didn't even cry! can you believe that!!??


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is my little guy Cash. He has passed on a few years ago, but I still love showing him off <3


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Well I was going to go look for a new CT today.. but I may head over to this place I know that tends to have tons of dalmations.. I think I want a dalmation now lol. Thanks dalmation thread!


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

I love dalmations ^^ I've always wanted one....But i don't have the room for one. But i did find this AWSOME one on aquabid. Here is the link (if you wanna get him) http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1322797464


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

wow, that ones beautiful!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Went and saw a pretty purple at one store, then went to another and saw a couple whites and about 8 dalmations.. but they were all so very skinny and sickly. Only a couple had any energy, yet you can tell they were on the verge of being on the bottom of the cup. I'm not against taking on a sick fish, and would of in a heartbeat, but none of them "called" to me.. so going next week after a new shipment to see what they have. But I love that one Grell... very pretty!


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

Are dalmatians only orange or can they be black spots also?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I need to get a picture up soon of my newest guy I got today  

He is a heavy cellophane body (really thick white with the shimmer of multi-colors- not the clear cellophane), with light orange-pink fins with the orange dalmation spots on them.. very different and oh so cute! Pretty young, so having to used crushed up foods for him.. right now in a one gallon QT but it looks huge for him lol.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I miss all the orange dal pics! I used to stalk this thread. c; Anybody have any dals to show off?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Do they have to be orange? I had blue dalmatians.


Vasuki







































Sesha


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

I currently have this male and female who I would consider "dalmation"-like...lol


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

And I just found this spotted boy on Aquabid:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1381585725


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

I can't believe this thread escaped my notice! Here's my beautiful boy, Kirin. The picture is from the person who rescued him as mine are terrible!
View attachment 221778


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

No catw0man! How could you do that to me, I'm dying!!!


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

tilli94 said:


> No catw0man! How could you do that to me, I'm dying!!!


That seems a little extreme...lol...perhaps you could just bid on the pretty spotted fishie instead? lol


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Dying from the cuteness!!! Someone talk me out of it. He'd be perfect for my little dal girl!
View attachment 221786


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

+1 Tilli! Catwoman, you're killing me!

Tilli, if you want all his pictures, I could send them.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

I saved all of them as you sent them to me lol. I can only post one at a time with this though so I picked one of my favorites. It shows off his body and his attitude lol.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Heh, he really is an angry baby. You said he came down with something before; is he feeling better?


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

He's still moping a little but he's not so lethargic when I'm not looking. I think at this point he's figured out sick fishes get babied :-D


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Haha, smart boy. xD

It's good that he's feeling better.


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

This is my guy Darryl, who I'm calling a dalmation as no other coloring seems to suit him


----------

